# 29Apr Pete Tide Dive



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/VT9AsZC5Epo

Well, I was very excited about posting my first video of a shark...then I saw Scott's video...now I think mine is lame.. On the first dive, I took a shot at a nice sized Cobia...but missed.  Did get a kill shot on an AJ though. On the Second dive I got some video of the shark...again...way boring when compared to Scott's video...:thumbdown:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice cobia! I'd love to even get a shot on one....didn't even see one last summer! Also very nice shot on the jack.....instant kill, If mine had died like that, I wouldn't have had any problems.
....also, even though I was PUMPED about the shark encounter....I don't think I would want to do THAT again any time real soon


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Great video. Too bad on the cobia. Looks like I am going to have to show you how its done this weekend.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video Troy!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

I know...I can't believe I missed such an easy shot. My mistake was trying to make the perfect head shot...think it went right under his chin. I should have taken it safe and tried a body shot... That's one that will be hard to forget about.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Nice cobia! I'd love to even get a shot on one....didn't even see one last summer! Also very nice shot on the jack.....instant kill, If mine had died like that, I wouldn't have had any problems.
> ....also, even though I was PUMPED about the shark encounter....I don't think I would want to do THAT again any time real soon


I was thinking the same thing...him twitching away surely juiced up the shark. 

Like the saying goes, "I guess Cobia lost is better than never to Cobia at all..."


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

KILLER VIDEO and what a kickass shot on the jack!! Props my friend!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Troy, nice shot on that AJ!:thumbsup:


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pete Tide Video*

CS: Nothing wrong with that video, or your shooting. Nice work.
:thumbup:



Cajun Spearit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/VT9AsZC5Epo
> 
> Well, I was very excited about posting my first video of a shark...then I saw Scott's video...now I think mine is lame.. On the first dive, I took a shot at a nice sized Cobia...but missed.  Did get a kill shot on an AJ though. On the Second dive I got some video of the shark...again...way boring when compared to Scott's video...:thumbdown:


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Were you the guys that bottom machine wasnt working?


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

bjones20 said:


> Were you the guys that bottom machine wasnt working?


Yes...


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

I was on that 21 mako. We marked the spot for you guys. Guess we should have stayed just a bit longer for that COBE lol. Funny thing is we did lose a really good fish there.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

bjones20 said:


> I was on that 21 mako. We marked the spot for you guys. Guess we should have stayed just a bit longer for that COBE lol. Funny thing is we did lose a really good fish there.


Yeah...you probably had a better chance at him when compared to my sorry aim!!! You left at a good time...it got real crowded after you left...I was hoping we didn't run you off...that's why I wanted to wait until you were finished fishing before we dove. I sure do appreciate your kindness and cordial nature...thanx for your help brother.

We'll have a new machine for this weekend!!!


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Yeah...you probably had a better chance at him when compared to my sorry aim!!! You left at a good time...it got real crowded after you left...I was hoping we didn't run you off...that's why I wanted to wait until you were finished fishing before we dove. I sure do appreciate your kindness and cordial nature...thanx for your help brother.
> 
> We'll have a new machine for this weekend!!!


Oh no problem at all. I can't take all credit for that I was the younger Guy on the boat. Ans I promise you didn't run us off the Capt don't like to sit long on a wreck and we were headed to the edge. Yea might need that! ! Haha most folks out there are not very friendly.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

See, divers and fisherman can get along.


----------

